# bow age



## missesoften (Dec 17, 2011)

here is a pix of my bear bow can someone tell me how old out is

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

If we seen the whole bow would help, don't know if it is a stick bow or take down all this does help trying to figure how old it is.


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

It is from the Seventies I think, but you should keep looking. There are lots of people who know tons more about Bear serial numbers than I do...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you try calling Bear and asking about the serial#?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Looks like a recurve to me.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm almost sure it's a model from the 1970's when the serial number starts off with the letter K.


----------



## missesoften (Dec 17, 2011)

its a recurve and i havent called bear, ill try that next, i was just wondering how old it was because ni shoot it all the time


----------

